# dirt-style ränder...



## d-beam (16. September 2001)

wie mach ich das das ich dann einen übergang auf zb. weiß habe?


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (16. September 2001)

*Servus*

Meinst du so:


----------



## d-beam (16. September 2001)

nein, ein dreckiges bild welches am rand halt auch dreckig in weiß übergeht!


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. September 2001)

so, oder wie, wenn ja, dann so: Such dir einige dirty brushes, z.b. hier http://www.shiver-style.com  unter stuff
Dann eifach in ps öffnen bei den brushes und am rand malen, bis es halt ein dreckiger übergang nach weiss oder so ist


----------



## d-beam (16. September 2001)

hab die teile... aber was mache ich mit denen wo finde ich die in ps hilfeee!
sind das die dinger die ich als zb. pinselspitze nehmen kann? muss ich dann selber mit der maus malen?


----------



## L-Boogie (17. September 2001)

Du mußt vorher die Werkzeugspitzen geladen haben.Das mußt du aber nur ein einziges mal machen.Danach hast du die Werkzeugspitzen immer in dem Pinsel-Menü.

Malen mußte aber schon selber  Da kannst du nehmen was du willst.Airbrush,Pinsel den Radiergummie...etc. Kombiniere die einzelnen Brushes bis der Arzt kommt. 

Das Menü zum laden der Werkzeugspitzen ist ein bißchen versteckt.Das Teil findest du hier:


----------



## d-beam (17. September 2001)

sehr kompetente Hilfe! Vielen Dank!


----------

